# مشكله اثناء صناعة الجل



## hamedabdalaziz (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=293355#ixzz1cHpWqWP7

*انا قرات طريقه عمل جل الشعر للكميائي نادر الزغل وكانت كالاتي 

10 لتر ماء 
65 جرام كاربابول 
30 مل تراي ايثانول امين 
50 مل جلسرين 
3 مل فورمالين 
1 جرام لون 
5 جرام عطر​ولكن عند التركيب حصلت علي ماده جل ولكن لا تعمل علي اي تثبيت للشعر فقط تلمع الشعر ولا تثبته فارجوا المشوره من اهل الخبره ما العيب وهل لابد من اضافه pvp اي الناسونا و هل هي الماده المسببه للتثبيت ام ان النسب مختلفه ام ماذا وان كان لابد من اضافه الناسونا فما هي الكميه المطلوبه افيدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## tamer12 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بجب وضع مادة pvpو خلطها جيدا بالجل
ملاحظة/
1- نسبة الـ pvp هي من 05% -1% من الكمية الكلية للجل.
2- تذاب كمية الـpvp في أقل كمية ماء ممكنة (انا بأدوبها في 3 لتر ماء) و الكحول يساعد في الذوبان و أيضا في سرعة تثبيت الشعر عند استعمال الجل.

دعواتكم


----------



## hamedabdalaziz (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ تامر جزاكم الله خيرا واسال الله تعالي ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## faycelou (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني وبارك الله فيكم على جميع المعلومات والله عملت الجل والحمد لله لاكن عندي مشكل مافهت ارجوا منكم تزويدي بمعلومات حفضكم الله 
المشكل اني تحصلت على عدد كبير من الفقاعات الهوائية في النهاية مع العلم انا احد الاخوان نصحني بترك الكربوبول في الماء مدة 12ساعة تركته لم احصل على نتيجة بقيت الفقعات كما هي افيدونا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
والله انا مستعجل والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## hussein2020 (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن لو حد عنده تركيبة جيدة لكريم الشعر


----------



## الوارفة (30 يوليو 2012)

استخدم السوربيتول
مع تمنايتنا بالدعاء


----------

